# Interior Bedroom Decorating



## walltrendz (Nov 1, 2010)

How about installing a beautiful Italian wall applique over your bed. With a simple application process you can achieve tremendous visual impact or create a striking focal point in your room. The applique designs are easily applied and painted adding a three dimensional look and feel to your room. Maybe the decor multiple might be the way to go. You can put them over your bed making your room look very cool and chic at the same time.

Good luck, Kathleen


----------



## AlyssaQB (Nov 24, 2010)

First of all you must clean up and straighten everything before you can figure out the best layout. Put the bed against a wall to save space. Your small, square white table can be placed on the left of the computer desk.


----------



## krankie (Nov 30, 2010)

I agree with a general decluttering. I think 3 pictures or a large picture above your bed would look great. I think storage would be in your benefit as well, but I don’t think I would get a very large desk due to limited space. I actually like the desk you have, but I would maybe add some floating shelves above the desk to bring the desk upward. You could also cover the cushion on your chair and paint the chair to match the room. I think framing your posters would be a good idea along with a nice rug. As far as curtains, I’m thinking sheer curtains would keep the room light. If you want to block light, maybe a bamboo shade. I like the colors of your room a lot. I also think replacing the over head light with something modern would complete the room. Update with pics when you are finished if you can


----------

